# tower crane operator



## wk280ec (Mar 7, 2009)

hello all just wondering does any1 no is there much work for this trade in canada and what parts would be best for this kind of work.also how would i go about getting a whv for canada and are they easy to get or do they just give out so many a year and then stop.im from ireland by the way.would be greatful for any help thanks


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

wk280ec said:


> hello all just wondering does any1 no is there much work for this trade in canada and what parts would be best for this kind of work.also how would i go about getting a whv for canada and are they easy to get or do they just give out so many a year and then stop.im from ireland by the way.would be greatful for any help thanks


Crane Operators are listed on the skilled workers list needed for Canada by Canadian Immigration in Nov 2008- where they are needed I have no idea, but perhaps if you try workopolis or monster dot ca to see where the jobs are. Usually if its a skill that's in demand, work permits are pretty straightforward, immigration takes longer check out the Canadian Gov website re immigration/work permits. Good luck.


----------

